# Heroes of Newerth



## Keshiji (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone here is playing the beta?



Take care


----------



## Vintage (Aug 24, 2009)

maybe you could fill us in a little, you lurid golem?


----------



## Keshiji (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, Heroes of Newerth (HoN) is a RTS game based on the famous mod for Warcraft III; Defense of the Ancients (DotA)

In the game you're part from either the Legion or the Hellborne, which both of them having different types of heroes. 

The mayor difference between this game and most RTS (AoE, W3, SC, RA) is that you control 1 unit (even when there are some heroes or items that can allow you to control more than just 1) but your main unit is just 1.

There are a good number of heroes in the game to choose from... some are more noob friendly than others as well.

Well, that. Here are some videos to see the gameplay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6s5lIA2gUY <---- Trailer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2mvIxWvBU <---- Some easy tricks


Well, that.

I have an ongoing furry guild in the game too, so for those who play the game don't doubt about saying it!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 22, 2009)

I have it but have yet to play it


----------



## Keshiji (Sep 22, 2009)

You should!

Anyone else?


----------



## Willis Ax (Sep 26, 2009)

I play it. Willis_Ax on the game. I suck though.


----------



## Horrorshow (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sticking to DotA. I mean, it's nice the features that they provided, but I don't see myself shelling out 30 dollars when the game goes retail for something I already have, and something that's already so well established.


----------



## Willis Ax (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah I was lucky to have a friend with a beta key. I'm not sure if I'll buy it once it comes out but I am thinking about it.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 27, 2009)

oh god there's a thread on this

yes i do play, i am a shiny golden god at this game


----------



## Willis Ax (Sep 27, 2009)

Hehe. I'm a newbie. I'm learning though.


----------



## Keshiji (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm probably buying the game when it comes out.

I played DotA for a long, long time... and when I tried to play it again I couldn't hahaha.


Give us our names! To add you!


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 27, 2009)

i just played dota again today
lucy should get ported


----------



## TehSean (Sep 28, 2009)

Hopefully they'll port Tinker over sometime. He was fun to play as. :C ... Lots of heroes were. So.. Yeah..

Any additions are welcome.


----------



## Willis Ax (Sep 28, 2009)

Well they have spaces available. But making sure chars aren't over/underpowered is a big job.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 29, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Hopefully they'll port Tinker over sometime. He was fun to play as. :C ... Lots of heroes were. So.. Yeah..
> 
> Any additions are welcome.



pharaoh is tinker


----------



## TehSean (Sep 29, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> pharaoh is tinker



No, Pharoh is Clockwork Globoboloobbolin, sir!

I know they're similar though, at least visually, since Tinker has March of Machines or whatever, which uses all the robo-goblins that the Clockwork Gob hero uses in its own model..

(scroll to Hellborne STRENGTH heroes)

http://borkweb.com/story/heroes-of-newerth-dota-hero-equivalents

Tinker has that nifty 100% damage laser nuke and Re-Arm, refreshing the majority of all item cooldowns, including Haste-Boats, so you can teleport to base, re-arm, fount up, teleport out, push a lane, and be a real nuisance when you aren't helping gank  

... So I miss that.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 29, 2009)

I still play DoTa.

Not shelling out money for HoN or a new computer when it comes out.

Maybe one day.


----------



## Willis Ax (Sep 29, 2009)

You don't actually need too much power from what I remember.


----------



## Keshiji (Sep 29, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I still play DoTa.
> 
> Not shelling out money for HoN or a new computer when it comes out.
> 
> Maybe one day.



My brother plays it with a Athlon XP 2600+ and a X1550 and it works decently.

Anyway...

They are working on a new cool heroe for the Legion! A Panda-dude! 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1168160877485


There's a video!


----------



## Willis Ax (Sep 30, 2009)

Dood that's awesome!


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 1, 2009)

TehSean said:


> No, Pharoh is Clockwork Globoboloobbolin, sir!
> 
> I know they're similar though, at least visually, since Tinker has March of Machines or whatever, which uses all the robo-goblins that the Clockwork Gob hero uses in its own model..
> 
> ...


whoa
i thought clockwork was just an earlier version of tinker (i never really played either of them in dota)

that's kind of cool, i always wanted to use march of the machines


----------



## Keshiji (Oct 1, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> whoa
> i thought clockwork was just an earlier version of tinker (i never really played either of them in dota)
> 
> that's kind of cool, i always wanted to use march of the machines



Tinker is quite dangerous if used correctly... and hella fun!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Oct 1, 2009)

This game confusing


----------



## TehSean (Oct 2, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> whoa
> i thought clockwork was just an earlier version of tinker (i never really played either of them in dota)
> 
> that's kind of cool, i always wanted to use march of the machines



March of machines is alright, but laser and heat seeking missile are much better to get earlier on until you get very knowledgeable about the game and are able to make the correct decision to get it or not.. It can be great to use against weird match-ups that need to melee to get last hits, but even then it can be better for your whole team to get missile and laser maxed first since they're such awesome early-mid game nukes...

also.. march is an AOE and is a pushing power.. so it can be bad early on to have the creep wave pushed to the enemy tower.. dangerous for you!


----------



## TehSean (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes. :C The game is very neckbeardy and difficult, but at least it has a Recommended slot, telling the user which items will be absolutely good on that character...

UNFORTUNATELY, it doesn't include counter-item selections or take into account highly auxillary items like Codex or Nullfire Blade, which can be used for various reasons instead of the listed items..

Like.. Nullfire blade's charges are limited why? Because the blade's charges instantly kill Hellbringer's summoned ultimate.. And because it can purge off many buffs and ultimate effects.. So.. having infinite charges on it would be plain silly.


----------



## Willis Ax (Oct 2, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Yes. :C The game is very neckbeardy and difficult, but at least it has a Recommended slot, telling the user which items will be absolutely good on that character...
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY, it doesn't include counter-item selections or take into account highly auxillary items like Codex or Nullfire Blade, which can be used for various reasons instead of the listed items..
> 
> Like.. Nullfire blade's charges are limited why? Because the blade's charges *instantly kill Hellbringer's summoned ultimate*.. And because it can purge off many buffs and ultimate effects.. So.. having infinite charges on it would be plain silly.


Orly? I must try this.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 2, 2009)

TehSean said:


> March of machines is alright, but laser and heat seeking missile are much better to get earlier on until you get very knowledgeable about the game and are able to make the correct decision to get it or not.. It can be great to use against weird match-ups that need to melee to get last hits, but even then it can be better for your whole team to get missile and laser maxed first since they're such awesome early-mid game nukes...
> 
> also.. march is an AOE and is a pushing power.. so it can be bad early on to have the creep wave pushed to the enemy tower.. dangerous for you!



i mean for the comedic effect
i know how to play


----------



## Keshiji (Oct 2, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Yes. :C The game is very neckbeardy and difficult, but at least it has a Recommended slot, telling the user which items will be absolutely good on that character...
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY, it doesn't include counter-item selections or take into account highly auxillary items like Codex or Nullfire Blade, which can be used for various reasons instead of the listed items..
> 
> Like.. Nullfire blade's charges are limited why? Because the blade's charges instantly kill Hellbringer's summoned ultimate.. And because it can purge off many buffs and ultimate effects.. So.. having infinite charges on it would be plain silly.



That's also why the item can be upgraded (and when upgraded it restores the charges)


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Oct 3, 2009)

I play! Oh man, I was looking for a furry community in the game too, I wanted to start a furry clan, but apparently you already did Keshiji! May I join? =O

My name in game is w00f, add me!

ALSO, I actually have five beta keys for HoN to give away (and two for LoL). See this thread for details on acquiring them if you want one ^^

I want more furries in this game X3


----------



## Willis Ax (Oct 3, 2009)

Pandamonium just got introduced! He's so cool.


----------



## vinzairness (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi guys, anyone here has a spare beta key for HON.. I am a hardcore dota player and its killing me being not able to try out HON... Thnx in advance


----------



## Willis Ax (Oct 4, 2009)

Moonlit_Wolf said:


> I play! Oh man, I was looking for a furry community in the game too, I wanted to start a furry clan, but apparently you already did Keshiji! May I join? =O
> 
> My name in game is w00f, add me!
> 
> ...


They do. At least I hope they do. XD

If not I'll hand you one once I preorder if I'm not gonna use it.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 4, 2009)

pandamonium _is_ cool
way more fun than panda in dota


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Oct 4, 2009)

He's actually not too comparable to panda in DotA at all, save for his race, lol. I haven't played him yet, but I heard he's a kick ass 1v1 hero that can do little otherwise.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 4, 2009)

i know
except for that last bit.  he's not a 1v1 hero and can contribute in team fights


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Oct 4, 2009)

Well from what I've seen of him he's a 1v1er or ganker. Cannonball and his first skill are only useful against multiple enemies if they group up, Flick is purely to isolate people, and his ult isn't quite so good when enemies can gun at you while you're using it. I guess he's _sort of_ a chaser with Flick and maybe Cannonball...the latter seems to go too slow to be too useful against a good juker though.


----------



## Willis Ax (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah someone whooped my ass as panda yesterday. I was Nymphora. Was a 2 vs 2 and luckily my partner knew how to play with pestilence so he basically carried me in that game. Otherwise I would have lost.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 5, 2009)

Moonlit_Wolf said:


> Well from what I've seen of him he's a 1v1er or ganker. Cannonball and his first skill are only useful against multiple enemies if they group up, Flick is purely to isolate people, and his ult isn't quite so good when enemies can gun at you while you're using it. I guess he's _sort of_ a chaser with Flick and maybe Cannonball...the latter seems to go too slow to be too useful against a good juker though.



he is a very effective ganker

however, he still contributes in team fights with an aoe stun, a large damage scaling aoe attack with pseudo disable, and his hard disable + nuke that is his ult

you don't play him like a tank, don't run in and ult someone, wait and use it opportunistically


----------



## Keshiji (Oct 5, 2009)

For all those willin' to join the clan ask me (Keshiji or BigBadLion) or Pentalis in the game.

We can both invite to the clan.


----------



## Willis Ax (Oct 5, 2009)

How are clans set up in the game? Do they have ranks? Their own chat room? Ect.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 7, 2009)

they have their own chat room
i believe ranks for inviting people and changing clan shit


----------



## Keshiji (Oct 7, 2009)

Willis Ax said:


> How are clans set up in the game? Do they have ranks? Their own chat room? Ect.



Yes, they have their own chat room and also ranks (Leader, Officer and Member).

If you want to create a clan, you need to go to the community tab (F6) and write down there the name of the clan and 4 members that are online (you need a min of 5 players to create it)



Good luck!


----------



## Willis Ax (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright thanks to the both of you. I really hate that 5 minimum. Can you join a clan and then leave later to make another one? Be cool to get to know you guys and become close allies once I get my clan set up.


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea, you can leave a clan you're in at any time.


----------



## Willis Ax (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright then. Keshiji can you send me a clan invite when I login again?


----------



## Keshiji (Oct 8, 2009)

Willis Ax said:


> Alright then. Keshiji can you send me a clan invite when I login again?



Sure thing.


----------



## Keshiji (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone else have joined to the game? <3


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

I've given a key to one other person, but he PM'd me back saying the game wasn't for him X3.

There was one other guy who asked for a key, but I sent him a PM back to clarify some things and never got a response...so I assume he was just hitting up everywhere he could looking for a key while I really wanted to give mine to furs X3


----------



## Chibifawkz (Oct 25, 2009)

yay, registered just to post in a dota thread !  what a nerd ...  anyways, I got 4 invites left for HoN if anyone is interested. Be kinda like a first come, first serve kinda deal.

been playing since like .. Eul's dota back on reign of chaos, then dota nightmares, than dota something .. the one before all stars then all stars .. but you can add me in HoN as Chibifawkz  .. and ask me for a invite via FA private messages, easier to keep track of.


----------



## Keshiji (Oct 27, 2009)

Chibifawkz said:


> yay, registered just to post in a dota thread !  what a nerd ...  anyways, I got 4 invites left for HoN if anyone is interested. Be kinda like a first come, first serve kinda deal.
> 
> been playing since like .. Eul's dota back on reign of chaos, then dota nightmares, than dota something .. the one before all stars then all stars .. but you can add me in HoN as Chibifawkz  .. and ask me for a invite via FA private messages, easier to keep track of.



Oh nice! More to join the fun!


----------



## Gribbly (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey there folks, I'm itching (geddit?) to join the fun so if anyone has invites to HoN left I'd greatly appreciate one. 
Cheers!


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Oct 27, 2009)

i wanted to try it, now i just w8 for open beta wish it comes out soon. seems to be a game that worth his money


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

I still have two or three invites left. PM me your email and I'll shoot one your way =3


----------



## Keshiji (Oct 27, 2009)

I also have a lot of beta keys left.


----------



## Vesuro (Oct 27, 2009)

If anyone could throw me a key that'd be awesome...

*puppy eyes*


----------



## Keshiji (Oct 29, 2009)

Vesuro said:


> If anyone could throw me a key that'd be awesome...
> 
> *puppy eyes*



Got one already?


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks to Moonlit Wolf i am playing now.
i am not yet very good. but i want to see how i go in an organized teams since in pubs, sometimes we have some insane combinations like 5 int heroes... i started playing normal mathes(most time i was playing practice) with new hero and i love his ulti.
who of you are still playing?
my name in game is furry_wolf.


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm still playing, name is w00f in game


----------



## Keshiji (Nov 14, 2009)

BigBadLion here 

And em sucks... *hides from w00f* ;p


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Nov 14, 2009)

lol =P

I play em games almost exclusively. I just find them more fun. So if you're an em player hit me up. If not, BigBadLion will play with you I'm sure X3


----------



## Keshiji (Nov 14, 2009)

Moonlit_Wolf said:


> lol =P
> 
> I play em games almost exclusively. I just find them more fun. So if you're an em player hit me up. If not, BigBadLion will play with you I'm sure X3



I can play anything to be honest, but I like moar non-em. >:3


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 15, 2009)

i dont play em too, as it seems it makes some heroes imba and some other very up


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd play but my download caps been reached.


----------



## TehSean (Nov 15, 2009)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> i dont play em too, as it seems it makes some heroes imba and some other very up



That's kind of the point of em. Faster games. Faster progress. Less impact from deaths until later.


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, for me, I find non em games agonizingly slow. Farming enough gold for even a small item, such as an Abyssal Skull or something, feels like pulling teeth. Since my favorite part of the game is building items on heroes, particularly new item builds in order to try playing them in new ways, non em just feels very...bland. It has more emphasis on hero abilities and less on items, so a hero is almost always played the same way. Only varying the skill builds does anything to affect how you play it.


----------



## Keshiji (Nov 15, 2009)

TehSean said:


> That's kind of the point of em. Faster games. Faster progress. Less impact from deaths until later.



The thing is, em games are not faster.


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Nov 15, 2009)

They're faster paced =P


----------



## Keshiji (Nov 15, 2009)

Moonlit_Wolf said:


> They're faster paced =P



Yup as early and mid game are almost inexistent ;P


----------



## TehSean (Nov 16, 2009)

Well. You have to keep in mind that EM-play attracts more inexperienced players who won't even do the most basic number crunching to determine if a combination of nukes will destroy a particular target, often play in a very passive and VERY DEFENSIVE way despite feeding from time to time.

Example: Push mid! .. ok tower down, fall back! ... But wait, it's 5 v 3, why are we falling back just now?

That's why EM games last longer!  It's not the mode, it's the players, but if people accustomed to EM play in standard and feed, then yeah, the game ends much faster since the level disparity becomes rapidly more apparent. It's easier to fall off the train and really hard to catch up without serious team support for the sore thumb of a teammate.

That's my theory anyway.

A lot of EM players have the tendency to farm more, experienced and not, because of the IDEA that they get gold faster, so they get a number of items the team doesn't actually need, just fun stuff so that they can 2-shot Treebeard down with r-click attacks.

so... lol :C


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea, I agree with TehSean. And that's part of the reason why I think the mode should be renamed. Hyper Mode or Accelerated Mode or something along those lines works better and won't attract the noobs as much.

Actually, the game could benefit from a Training Mode or something, A mode where no stats are recorded and penalties for deaths are low to nil. A grounds for noobs to figure out how the game works before playing real games Maybe I'll suggest that in the beta forums...X3


----------



## TehSean (Nov 16, 2009)

The game should really recommend to everyone to use the replay feature to study their losing matches and see what they did wrong. A lot of real life training programs, probably all of the successful ones, video tape their trainees so that they can do a play-by-play critique afterward.


----------



## Keshiji (Nov 16, 2009)

But EM, even when it's fast paced and all it's still easier than non-em... as far as farming goes. *hides*

But yes, I agree there should be a training mode or something.


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Nov 16, 2009)

TehSean said:


> The game should really recommend to everyone to use the replay feature to study their losing matches and see what they did wrong. A lot of real life training programs, probably all of the successful ones, video tape their trainees so that they can do a play-by-play critique afterward.



That would be a fantastic thing to recommend...if the game had a replay feature X3. It _will_ have one, but it hasn't been implemented yet.

Which is odd, since it would probably help the bug reporting quite a bit o.o


----------



## Keshiji (Nov 21, 2009)

Moonlit_Wolf said:


> That would be a fantastic thing to recommend...if the game had a replay feature X3. It _will_ have one, but it hasn't been implemented yet.
> 
> Which is odd, since it would probably help the bug reporting quite a bit o.o



As far as I know S2 can see the fights in their servers if they want to. That's why they ask us for the match ID.

And as far as I know they are going to release the replay thingie soon. :3


----------



## Keshiji (Nov 26, 2009)

An interesting gameplay video

http://www.xfire.com/video/194890/

So you guys can know how the game is played in the end (things as clicks and some basic movements and such).


Enjoy!


----------



## Stif_Daolrevo (Dec 10, 2009)

Good day,gentlemen. I'm a HoN player (as pretty much seeable...) The nick in the game is Stif_Regna,if you wish,add me in whatever way you wish. I can't say I'm that much of a pro player,but I'm trying,as well I have a lot of experience with DotA


----------



## Keshiji (Dec 19, 2009)

Stif_Daolrevo said:


> Good day,gentlemen. I'm a HoN player (as pretty much seeable...) The nick in the game is Stif_Regna,if you wish,add me in whatever way you wish. I can't say I'm that much of a pro player,but I'm trying,as well I have a lot of experience with DotA



Added you.

Any new player?


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh I added him too. I'm pretty sure. X3


----------



## Keshiji (Jan 19, 2010)

Any new player? Or more interested furs? x3


----------



## Keshiji (Apr 1, 2010)

HoN went into open beta! *yays*


----------



## Willis Ax (May 22, 2010)

Heroes of Newerth has gone retail since May 12th! It's $30(I paid 40 some months ago -.-) for an account I believe and then that's all you have to pay.

My name in game is still Willis_Ax and I hope to see you in game.


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (May 22, 2010)

I'm still in too, I prepaid a while ago so watch out for my golden sheild! =P

username is still w00f


----------



## Teco (May 22, 2010)

huh, I watched the trailer. Looks pretty kick ass really. I've been playing League of Legends. I heard of DoTA before but only tried it lately so yeah. That and Demigod but, meh.


----------



## Willis Ax (May 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> huh, I watched the trailer. Looks pretty kick ass really. I've been playing League of Legends. I heard of DoTA before but only tried it lately so yeah. That and Demigod but, meh.


From what I understand, those that like LoL would rather play that and those that like HoN would rather play that. The cartoonish graphics are what set me apart from the two. I haven't heard much of LoL players joining HoN, just old DoTA vets.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

inb4exunod.


----------



## Teco (May 22, 2010)

Willis Ax said:


> From what I understand, those that like LoL would rather play that and those that like HoN would rather play that. The cartoonish graphics are what set me apart from the two. I haven't heard much of LoL players joining HoN, just old DoTA vets.



I dont mind the cartoonish graphics. What about gameplay.


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (May 22, 2010)

The game play is fun, but beware the high learning curve, especially considering the fact that when one player does poorly it hurts their team by helping the enemy team. So you'll probably have to endure douchebags calling you names while you get your bearings in your first few games. Once you get the hang of it though, it's amazing, certainly worth enduring the criticism.


----------



## Teco (May 22, 2010)

Moonlit_Wolf said:


> The game play is fun, but beware the high learning curve, especially considering the fact that when one player does poorly it hurts their team by helping the enemy team. So you'll probably have to endure douchebags calling you names while you get your bearings in your first few games. Once you get the hang of it though, it's amazing, certainly worth enduring the criticism.



So its like Lol


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (May 22, 2010)

It's in the same genre, but it's still different. Like Halo is different from CoD4 or Starcraft is different from Command and Conquer. And in my experiences, the HoN community is nastier than the LoL one, though I wasn't in the LoL beta for very long.


----------



## Teco (May 22, 2010)

Moonlit_Wolf said:


> It's in the same genre, but it's still different. Like Halo is different from CoD4 or Starcraft is different from Command and Conquer. And in my experiences, the HoN community is nastier than the LoL one, though I wasn't in the LoL beta for very long.



they can be different in gameplay though
Even more balanced
Or fun.
That sort of thing


----------



## Kesteh (May 22, 2010)

At the moment, since the SDK is not released, you will be playing the most common type. 3 lane DotA.
Matchmaking uses the 3 lane map only (don't know if that will change), but doesn't have team matchmaking (they are working on that). 
When in matchmaking, it follows the "banning draft" and "alternating pick" rules, meaning each team leader picks 2 heroes (from a random pool) to ban and then it alternates between 1-2 players for unit selection.

Non-mm maps also have the 4 player two-lane, and another that is not played so much that i forgot what it was.

So RIGHT NOW, if you were to get this, expect standard 3 lane DotA to be the most popular until the SDK and map maker are released. Without the SDK I'd say playing DotA all the time (keep in mind RTS games never existed to me until this game) is very stressful.
They also have a "DREAM" program where you submit your ideas (and artwork) for a custom hero, then players vote on it for it to be made and added to the game.
They keep saying that this isn't a "Final game" and will continue to have addons/mods/"DLC".


----------



## Teco (May 22, 2010)

oh god damnmit you can't try it, what the cuss is this.

It looks like a copy of DoTA with better graphics and Savage 2 strung in


----------



## Willis Ax (May 23, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> ... and another that is not played so much that i forgot what it was....


That would be called Watchtower. Smaller 3 lane map.



Teco said:


> oh god damnmit you can't try it, what the cuss is  this.
> 
> It looks like a copy of DoTA with better graphics and Savage 2 strung  in


That sounds about right. Except they do have some exclusive characters  and DoTA counterparts have gotten revamped a little to a lot.



Moonlit_Wolf said:


> The game play is fun, but beware the high  learning curve, especially considering the fact that when one player  does poorly it hurts their team by helping the enemy team. So you'll  probably have to endure douchebags calling you names while you get your  bearings in your first few games. Once you get the hang of it though,  it's amazing, certainly worth enduring the criticism.


(Directed to Teco) Best remedy for that would be to play as many no stats matches as you can before you actually start getting real. Once you get the basic gist of the game I would watch this.
You can also watch some of Nigma's other videos for beginner things but I haven't checked these out.


----------



## Kesteh (May 23, 2010)

Because it ...is savage...


----------

